# Liquid Hide Glue



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a friend that needs to glue 2'' conchos into a red oak coffee table. Would Old Brown glue do the job?
He has no way to access the net to research this.
Thank you.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

I don't think that Old Brown glue would be a good choice for this. Epoxy would by my go to particularly if the back side of the conchos are not flat. If they are flat, there might be some suitable alternatives such as E6000 or similar. If the conchos are being glued down to an existing finish, be very careful with solvent based glues as they will dissolve many finishes. Silicone might also work satisfactorily.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

He could take the skins and hooves from two mules or deceased bulls (toros) from the arena, strip the fat layer and hair, boil over very low heat for 2-3 weeks until the consistency of thin honey to make his own.

Not much help, HUH?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

PM Patrick Edwards. http://lumberjocks.com/WPatrick
He makes OBG.
I'm sure he could tell you.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you for all of the replies. Patrick Edwards recommended using fish glue.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Thank you for all of the replies. Patrick Edwards recommended using fish glue.
> 
> - Gerald Thompson


That's interesting. Did he mention why use fish glue versus hide glue? I didn't know there was a significant difference.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

> Thank you for all of the replies. Patrick Edwards recommended using fish glue.
> 
> - Gerald Thompson


I thought he would. Fish glue is what was used to glue the brass and other metals in classic French Marquetry.

*Rich*, It has more elasticity than hide glue and it can deal with the unequal expansion contraction issues better.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

If they're not going to be inset, he could try something like this. He could probably make something similar himself, without having to purchase them.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Rich, It has more elasticity than hide glue and it can deal with the unequal expansion contraction issues better.
> 
> - shipwright


Thanks, Paul. That's good to know.


----------

